
Ask HN: Where can I learn Computer Science online, and think like one too? - eezurr
My background: I&#x27;ve been programming for 7 years now without any formal education. I have been doing enterprise work for this entire time. The company I work for basically runs on the code and programs I write for it. I am at the point where I am no longer being challenged at work.<p>I&#x27;ve considered applying to school, but the hefty costs have turned me away for now (USA). I&#x27;d like to teach myself what I can until I hit another wall. (Eventually I&#x27;d like to get into machine learning&#x2F;AI&#x2F;statistics). I feel a lot of cognitive dissonance knowing that I can build programs that run a company but I have only a vague idea what a tree or linked list is.<p>So, I&#x27;m looking for free online resources that are preferably NOT videos (cause they are too slow for me), with all content available upfront. I would love to learn this with C (first language I learned, felt like I was much closer to the computer), so I both understand what the computer is doing and where&#x2F;when it should be implemented.<p>thanks!!
======
Eridrus
Random note: most educational websites have an option to speed up videos,
which I find super useful.

If you don't like videos, maybe consider some textbooks?

Sadly I don't really have any personal recommendations for good resources
about CS.

